# Free pet "mice" on CL, that are obviously PEW rats. ORLANDO, FL



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

http://orlando.craigslist.org/pet/3752232966.html

Am I nuts or do these look like rats and not mice? 
A lot of PEW babies.  Poor things. 

My boyfriend said NO NEW RATS, so I can't get any more. I know if I went there, I would be walking out with a handful at least. They are keeping them in small aquariums, with no mental stimulation. 
With the "free" tag, they are probably going to end up as food or with people who are getting duped into thinking they are mice.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Those are for sure rats. As someone with both a PEW rat and two PEW mice in my household right now, I can testify that the difference is obvious.
Many people do refer to mice/rats as feeders interchangeably, and these definitely look like they were either used as feeders or irresponsibly bred, but the first is most likely. 
I hope they find a home.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yup, rats. Look at them in comparison to the food bowl, even. (Which, if I may add, is upside down and empty) my sister has the same bowls for her feeder/breeder mice and the entire body of the adult mouse fits inside of the bowl. Definitely rats.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree, they're rats. I hope that one standing on the bowl isn't the mom. She's super thin. I hope they find homes.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I had two PEW boys a long time ago. I am really partial to the PEWs. 

Now that my (neutered) boy is happily snuggling with the girls in their cage, I have an extra cage that would be perfect for two or three PEWs. 

Will need to talk to the boyfriend. It is his house after all.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I hope it works out. If I was closer I'd take some in a heartbeat--I LOVE PEWs, and these ones are in desperate need of a good home.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Awwww the babies look like my lil Lucifer ....wish I could help.


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

My friend took ALL them in and we really need help with fosters. if any of you guys could lend us a hand it would be awesome.


----------

